# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : League of Legends

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de League of Legends*.

----------


## Blik

Bonjour,
dans l'article il est dit:" Pour les guides de champions, Mobafire et Lolking se sont imposés comme les plus gros sites anglophones. Côté français, il n’y a guère que Millenium qui en propose."

Hors en français il y a aussi Eclypsia. (http://www.eclypsia.com/fr/lol/guide/champion)

Bonne journée  :;):

----------


## Izual

J'ai vu ça passer sur le Facebook de Canard PC aussi. Effectivement, je ne connaissais pas ce site. On est loin de la profondeur des équivalents anglophones, mais ça vaut bien Millénium : je l'ai rajouté.

Merci pour le lien !

----------


## SeanRon

Merci pour cet excellent guide à faire tourner d'urgence à tous les débutants et même les autres !
C'est clair et ça va à l'essentiel.

Détailler le laning et la jungle sans se répandre sur le méta actuelle, c'est fort.

En 3.1: objectif secondaire Est-il possible de détailler à partir de quand ces monstres apparaissent et combien de temps ils prennent à réapparaitre une fois tués ?
Certes ce ne sont pas des infos indispensables à un débutant, mais je pense que cela peut rendre service de connaitre ces paramètres pour progresser vers un niveau de jeu intermédiaire.
D'autant qu'une fois qu'on commence à être à l'aise, c'est une question qui se pose assez vite.

----------


## Kroktil

Très abouti, clair et complet, vrai, avec une bonne mise en page... Rien à redire. 

Ah si, tiens: il faudrait spécifier que dans les modes de jeux forêt torturée et dominion, les wards sont interdites, les stratégies et comportements à adopter sont donc différents (qui n'a jamais trap avec ses potes comme des bitchs dans un buisson...). Après, mon conseil est peut-être subjectif; ce sont juste deux cartes que j'affectionne particulièrement.

En tout cas chapeau pour le boulot!

----------


## Izual

> En 3.1: objectif secondaire Est-il possible de détailler à partir de quand ces monstres apparaissent et combien de temps ils prennent à réapparaitre une fois tués ?
> Certes ce ne sont pas des infos indispensables à un débutant, mais je pense que cela peut rendre service de connaitre ces paramètres pour progresser vers un niveau de jeu intermédiaire.
> D'autant qu'une fois qu'on commence à être à l'aise, c'est une question qui se pose assez vite.


Il y a dans ce paragraphe un lien vers le wiki, où les valeurs sont indiquées. Je préfère ne pas les noter directement dans le guide pour ne pas le surcharger. Sans compter qu'un débutant ne commencera vraiment à s'y intéresser qu'au bout de nombreuses heures de jeu.




> Ah si, tiens: il faudrait spécifier que dans les modes de jeux forêt torturée et dominion, les wards sont interdites, les stratégies et comportements à adopter sont donc différents (qui n'a jamais trap avec ses potes comme des bitchs dans un buisson...). Après, mon conseil est peut-être subjectif; ce sont juste deux cartes que j'affectionne particulièrement.


Bonne idée, je le rajoute !

----------


## bitum

Merci également pour ce guide bien utile. En particulier les champions à choisir pour les débutants (Garen pour ma part, j'y arrivais pas avec Ashe pourtant dans les trois persos présent dans l'entrainement) et la gestion des objets. J'arrive à être régulièrement à moins de 10 morts maintenant.

----------


## Terrestrial

Personnellement je ne conseillerais pas Mobafire, c'est là que tous les débutants vont pour leurs guides parce que c'est le premier sur Google, mais c'est réputé être assez mauvais niveau guide, Lolking est bien plus clair, on peut voir le niveau de celui qui a fait le guide et il y a beaucoup de guides de Diamants et des pros.

---------- Post added at 00h39 ---------- Previous post was at 00h36 ----------




> Tribunal, un site officiel de LoL qui propose à la communauté de voter pour ou contre le ban de ces joueurs (contre quelques PI pour dédommager les votants).


Le dédommagement en PI a été supprimé il y a de nombreuses lunes  ::): 

---------- Post added at 00h43 ---------- Previous post was at 00h39 ----------

Je sais que c'est dur de mettre à jour la page pour un jeu qui change si souvent, mais je mentionne aussi dans les sorts d'invocateurs tu parles de Clairvoyance mais ce sort a été retiré avec le patch de la Saison 3, remplacé par un trinket.  :;):

----------


## Izual

Ben non, on a aucun problème pour mettre à jour le guide ! C'est juste que j'ai arrêté de voter au Tribunal il y a bien longtemps également, donc le changement sur la rétribution des jurés m'est passé sous le nez. Je vais corriger le guide, du coup.
C'est noté aussi pour Lolking.

Concernant la CV, tu dois te tromper car je l'utilise encore très souvent.

----------


## Terrestrial

Ah oui au temps pour moi, dans ma tête ils l'avaient viré ^^

----------


## FleurPort

Salut, question bete: -pensez-vous qu'il soit encore possible pour un nouveau joueur de se mettre au jeu (avec l'aide de certains guides) et de s'amuser ? Merci

----------


## Izual

Ben... Oui, sans problème ?

----------


## raspyrateur

> Ben... Oui, sans problème ?



J'imagine que la question porte sur l'économie du jeu. Auquel cas j'ai l'impression que sans mettre des € c'est quasi impossible pour un nouveau compte d'avoir tout les champions (en comptant les runes/pages), bien que ça ne serve pas à grand chose

----------


## Izual

> J'imagine que la question porte sur l'économie du jeu. Auquel cas j'ai l'impression que sans mettre des € c'est quasi impossible pour un nouveau compte d'avoir tout les champions (en comptant les runes/pages), bien que ça ne serve pas à grand chose


Ah ! Dans ce cas, ma réponse ne change pas. Le modèle économique de LoL est toujours aussi sain et il est possible d'engranger des dizaines d'heures de jeu sans jamais ressentir le besoin de passer à la caisse, tout simplement parce qu'avoir tous les champions ne sert pas à grand chose. Il vaut mieux se spécialiser.

----------


## Shapa

> Salut, question bete: -pensez-vous qu'il soit encore possible pour un nouveau joueur de se mettre au jeu (avec l'aide de certains guides) et de s'amuser ? Merci


Je dirais même joue avec des potes ou viens dans la section moba pour avoir des conseils si jamais tu en as besoin.

----------

